# Throttlestop - I set the CPU core voltage to -1000mv. However, BSOD or freezing do not occur.



## Hi-Tech (Nov 8, 2020)

Excessive lowering of the cache voltage causes BSOD. 
However, the core voltage is not! What's the reason?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2020)

These voltages are linked. The CPU ignores your request if you only adjust one of these.

Anything beyond appropriately-220 mV is ignored by the core.

No one knows why. Intel does not share their secrets. Be happy you can adjust these individually. XTU does not allow this. Test with Cinebench R20. It does make a difference.


----------



## Hi-Tech (Nov 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> These voltages are linked. The CPU ignores your request if you only adjust one of these.
> 
> Anything beyond appropriately-220 mV is ignored by the core.
> 
> No one knows why. Intel does not share their secrets. Be happy you can adjust these individually. XTU does not allow this. Test with Cinebench R20. It does make a difference.


Thank you for your answers. Values smaller than -140 mV are ignored as a result of observation.
But I don't know what it means to have a voltage "linked". Could you explain it more easily?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi-Tech said:


> Values smaller than -140 mV are ignored as a result of observation.


Were you testing with Cinebench R20? Modern software that heavily uses the AVX instruction set will benefit most from using different voltages. Older software like Cinebench R15 will show little to no benefit.



http://imgur.com/q8FkqcG




http://imgur.com/ABFawZk




http://imgur.com/MR940CV




Hi-Tech said:


> to have a voltage "linked".


How about synced? No one knows the exact relationship between these two voltages. There are no books that clearly explain what is going on. Intel XTU forces these two voltages to always be set equally even though the CPU contains two separate registers to store voltage information for the core and cache. What has been learned is that many users testing Intel's 8th, 9th and 10th Gen mobile processors get better performance and/or better temperatures by setting the core to a bigger number compared to the cache. The benefits in Cinebench R20 seem to level out somewhere around -220 mV.

Modern games use the AVX instructions so setting the offset voltages differently can also benefit games.


----------



## Hi-Tech (Nov 8, 2020)

@unclewebb
Thank you for your detailed explanation. I tested on CinebenchR20, and my power consumption decreased from 125W to 115W. and temperature throttling didn't happen! and I achieved 4420 points with 10875H.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi-Tech said:


> power consumption decreased from 125W to 115W.


Your results speak for themselves. Better performance and better temps is a win win situation. Post your final voltages so others can learn what needs to be done.

Makes you wonder why Intel XTU does not allow setting the voltages independently.


----------



## Hi-Tech (Nov 8, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Post your final voltages so others can learn what needs to be done.


Intel I7-10875H Processor
CPU Core Voltage Offset : -1000mv
CPU Cache Voltage Offset : -100mv


----------

